
Iiith Alumni's Reimagining Online Tech Education with Their Startups - sonalid1705
https://blogs.iiit.ac.in/scaler/
======
sonalid1705
From IITH batchmates in 2010 to startup founders of InterviewBit & Scaler
Academy, they’ve come a long way.

Here's a glimpse of how they started off and are pursing their dream of
revolutionizing online tech education.

